# Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna



## Hechtstreamer (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
hab mir schon einige Threads zum Thema reingezogen und wollt nun mal ganz gezielt nach passenden Kunstködern fragen.

Werd Anfang September vom Segelboot vor der Kroatischen Küste (um Split) schleppen. Hab vor 2 Jahren schon mal dort gefischt und zwar mit folgender Montage:

1 Rute: 60lbs geflochtene Schnur Dispy Diver auf ca. 8 Meter und dann hinten ne Daisy Cain auf 0,60 er Mono mit 10 cm langen Squids und hinten noch nen kleinen Blinker dran

2 Rute: 40lbs Mono mit 100 gramm Blei knapp unter der Oberfläche und wieder ne Daisy Chain und hinten nen 10 cm Wobbler drauf.

1. Rute nix gefangen, die 2. in 6 Tagen 15 little Tunnies

Welche Montage, Schlepptiefe und Köder (Modell und Frabe) könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Hab gedacht mir einige Rapala Magnums in 9 cm in Makrele und Redhead zu besorgen.

Hab nichts auf die Squids gefangen, woran liegt das, welche Farbe/Größe würdet ihr fischen und wie würdet ihr die Daisy Chain für die kleinen Tunas aufbauen?

Werd mir für heuer zwei 30lbs Ausrüstungen organisieren und beide mit Mono bespulen. is es sinnvoll (wegen Platzmangels auf der Rolle) zuerst 300 Meter Geflochtene aufzuspulen und dann noch 100 Meter Mono dranzumachen!?

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge, freu mich auf eine interessante Diskussion!

Petri  Niko


----------



## peterws (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*



Hechtstreamer schrieb:


> [...]
> Hab nichts auf die Squids gefangen, woran liegt das, welche Farbe/Größe würdet ihr fischen und wie würdet ihr die Daisy Chain für die kleinen Tunas aufbauen?
> [...]
> Petri  Niko



Also ich bin mit den Oberflächenködern immer erfolgreicher gewesen als mit Rapalas  & Co. Man kann diese auch noch zusätzlich mit Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen garnieren. Sie sollten so geführt werden, dass sie immerwieder die Wasseroberfläche durchbrechen und beim darauffolgenden Abtauchen eine ordentliche Luft/Bläschen-Spur hinter sich herziehen.


----------



## Tortugaf (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

Gut laufende Wobbler,sind fast immer gut.Ich hätte auf der ersten Rute ,wenn Squids nichts bringen#c ,es mit einem grossen tieflaufenden Wobbler  es probiert.Das mit den  Blinker hintern Squid,kenne ich nicht.Ich glaube eher ,das es stört.Die Squids sind meisten gut wenn man sie schnell schleppt.So wie gesagt springen u.eine Spur von Blassen bilden.Ich schleppe selten beides zusammen,weil die Geschwindigkeiten wo beide optimal arbeiten,nicht richtig zu sammen passen.Es gibt auch Wobbler die man schnell schleppen kann,das geht dann auch.  G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Hechtstreamer (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

Hallo Leute,

@Peter: Welche Squidlängen verwendest du und mit welcher Montage? Soll ich mir da die teueren Modelle mit speziellen Köpfen besogen oder tun es auch die billigeren Octopuse im 5er Pack?

@Tortugaf: Versteh ich dich richtig?: bei langsamerer Fahrt sind Wobbler gut und wenn man so richtig gut unter Segel fährt sollte man Squids an der Oberfläche verwenden?!

Welche Größe und Farbe is für Little Tunnies und Albacore bzw kleine Bluefins gut? Is wahrscheinlich schwer little Tunnies und Albacore/kleine Bluefins mit der selben Ködergröße anzusprechen, deshalb werd ich ein 30 lbs Setup mit kleineren Ködern für Little Tunnies fischen und ein 50 lbs Setup auf Albacore/kleine BF.


Schon mal danke für eure Tips,  Niko


----------



## Tortugaf (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

Ja :mMan muss nicht ,aber meine Erfahrung ist so.Squids muss man, so wie ich es kenne ,schnell schleppen ,langsam bringen sie weniger Punkte,u.viele Wobbler brechen bei dieser Geschwindigkeit aus.Wenn ein Wobbler springt verhedert sich die Schur in den Drillingen.Das alles passt nicht so richtig.;+Wer weiss, vielleicht gibt es auch Wobbler die in hohen Geschwindigkeiten gut laufen.|kopfkrat


----------



## freibadwirt (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Ja :m;+Wer weiss, vielleicht gibt es auch Wobbler die in hohen Geschwindigkeiten gut laufen.|kopfkrat


 
Hallo
klar gibs die  z.B. Manns 25 + oder 30+ sowie der Rappala X Rap 30 einteilig . Total gut find ich auf Bonitos kleine Federluers die kann mann auch selberbauen .Im Jemen z. B. nehmen die weise Schnur drehen die auf und binden sie auf einen 5/0 Hacken funktioniert super . Kannst auch ein paar Hühner oder Entenfedern mit einbinden alles Geschmacksache .:q:q:q #6 Bei den Gummisquids immer eine 10 -30 Gramm Bleikugel mit einfädeln dann sind die Teile auch recht gut .##
Grub Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> klar gibs die  z.B. Manns 25 + oder 30+ sowie der Rappala X Rap 30 einteilig .



Ich habe mit den Rappalas leider keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Irgend wie wollen die bei mir nicht laufen. Statt dessen vertraue ich lieber auf die Yo-Zuris.


----------



## freibadwirt (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe mit den Rappalas leider keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Irgend wie wollen die bei mir nicht laufen. Statt dessen vertraue ich lieber auf die Yo-Zuris.


 
Also bei mir laufen die super .Fische die immer sehr weit hintern Boot ..
Gruß Andreas #h#h#h


----------



## Tortugaf (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

In Mexico machen die Fischer das gleiche einfach etwas Plastikschnur um den Harken.#6 Für die Wobbler nehne ich ein Lureknoten. Ich glaube das sie sich, so besser  bewegen.Aber sie müssen ordentlich gebunden sein sonst laufen sie nicht gerade u.ziehen immer in eine Richtung. Was auch geht auf Bonitos ,sind kleine Octopuse(Gummissquids) im Kopf eine Bleikugel  u.als Patanoster montiert  .G.Tortugaf)  :vik:


----------



## Hechtstreamer (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin euch schon mal dankbar für eure Tips und Empfehlungen! hab mir nun folgenden Plan zurechtgelegt:

Für little Tunnies:
30 lbs Gerät , 100-200 gr. Olivenblei, dann ein 5 meter Fluorcarbon Vorfach, darauf 4 kleine Squids bzw. Federhaken mit ca. 6 cm und hinten dran nen 7-9 cm langen Wobbler (Rapala oder Yo Zuri)

Für Albacore/BF:
50 lbs Gerät
bei guter Fahrt: 5 meter Vorfach mit 4 squids in 12 cm und hinten dran einen größeren squid mit 14-15 cm.
bei weniger als 5,5 Knoten: einfach nen 14cm Magnum oder x-Rap am Fluorcarbonvorfach solo geschleppt.

Was haltet ihr von diesen Montageideen? Wie macht ihr eure Daisy Chains bzw. Paternoster (Seitenarm oder direkt)?

Macht der Trick mit dem nachgeschleppten Autoreifen Sinn (wegen Blasenspur)? Beim Segelboot hat man sonst so gut wie keine Blasenspur.

@Sailfish: danke für den Shoplink, da werd ich mir einige feine Sachen bestellen, besonders das Fluorcarbonmaterial ist echt günstig!

@all: Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## freibadwirt (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

Für was brauchst du denn das Blei ?#c
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Hechtstreamer (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

@ Andreas: Mit dem Blei vorgeschaltet läuft die Schleppkette tiefer. würd, denk ich, nicht funktionieren eine Schleppkette mit 4 Squids und dazu nen Wobbler hinten dran sauber zu schleppen.

Schleppt man die Schleppketten für little Tunnies (mit kleinen weißen Federjigs) auch an der Oberfläche?

Ist es generell besser ohne zusätzliche Beschwerung zu fischen, also oberflächennah?
Gibt es Situationen in welchen es besser ist Blei vorzuschalten um die Köder tiefer anzubieten?


Fragen über Fragen, sorry#c
Thanks, Niko


----------



## peterws (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*



Hechtstreamer schrieb:


> @Peter: Welche Squidlängen verwendest du und mit welcher Montage? Soll ich mir da die teueren Modelle mit speziellen Köpfen besogen oder tun es auch die billigeren Octopuse im 5er Pack?
> [...]



Hi,

habe leider ein paar tage nicht hier rein geschaut und es hat sich ja mächtig was getan. Zu Deiner Frage: Die "billigen" im 5-Pack sind meist nur die "Tintenfischkörper" die man auf Nord- und Ostsee gern als Beifänger auf Dorsch verwendet. Die Schleppköder, die ich meine haben eine recht aufwändige Kopfform und sind recht schwer. Schau mal in das Bild hier rein, solche Köder meine ich.


----------



## freibadwirt (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

Hallo
also ich schlepp alle Lures an der Oberfläche ohne Blei aber auch ohne Wobbler . Wenn mit Wobbler dan allein an einer Rute und sehr weit hintern Boot .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tortugaf (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

Die Lures müssen immer wieder die Wasseroberfläche durchstossen,dann machen sie auch eine Blasenspur,wenn du sie schnell genug schleppst wirst schon sehn was ich meine.Ich habe die gleichen wie peterws.Die Köpfe machen die Blassenspur,sie haben eine Vertiefung u.einige Löcher wo die Luft durch gedrückt würdt,wenn sie springen.Und den Wobbler mach ich nicht am Patanoster.Das mit dem Reifen soll wohl ,wie im spanischen genannt ,ein Llamador(Rufer) sein.Er soll die Fische anlocken,glaube ich.Ein Llamador wie ich ihn kenne, sind mehrere Squids,Kalamare o.Lures ,die ohne Haken hinter einander aufgefädelt an einer Leine geführt werden, um die Fische anlocken. G.tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Hechtstreamer (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

Hallo Big Gamer,
ich bin euch sehr dankbar für eure Tips, jetzt kann ich mir schon sehr gut vorstellen, wie ich auf was fischen werde. wer mir passende Wobbler zwischen 8 und 12 cm, eine Daisy Chain mit 4 Birds und gscheite squids mit 12 cm besorgen.

Noch ne letzte Frage: Macht es Sinn mit folgender Kombination auf Amberjack und Zahnbassen zu fischen:

Mit 30 lbs Gerät und Dispeydiver oder Vorschaltblei auf ca. 8-10 Meter Tiefe einen 10 cm Wobbler bei etwa 5 Knoten mit Motor knapp entlang der Steilküste schleppen. 

Sollte doch möglich sein auf diese Weise schöne Zahnbrassen zu fangen oder muß ich da noch tiefer runter?!

Petri Niko


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

Über die Tiefe kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, weil ich mich da nicht auskenne. Mir scheint aber, dass Du mit 30iger Gerät etwas überbewaffnet bist. 16er oder 20iger sollte es auch tun.


----------



## freibadwirt (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*



Hechtstreamer schrieb:


> Hallo Big Gamer,
> 
> Noch ne letzte Frage: Macht es Sinn mit folgender Kombination auf Amberjack und Zahnbassen zu fischen:
> 
> ...


 
Ob das funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen glaubs eher nicht . Auf Amberjack und Zahnbrassen gibts eigendlich nichts besseres als Hornhechte schleppen . Ich fisch einen an der Oberfläche und einen mit 500 Gramm Blei auf der Hauptschnur .Vorfach Fluo Carbon min 5 Meter .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Hechtstreamer (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

Hallo Leute,
werd auf jeden Fall mal probieren einen lecker Zahnbrassen an Bord zu ziehen.

@Andreas:
Wie schnell schleppst du mit Naturködern, wohl so um die 3 Knoten!?
Eine Rute fischst du an der Oberfläche? Kommen Zahnbrassen auch hoch um sich nen Futterfisch zu holen? Wie tief schleppt eine 500 gr Bleimontage und wie baust du die auf? Und noch ne letzte Frage: wie fängst du dir schnell die erforderlichen Hornhechte?

Ich hoff ich geh euch nicht schon auf die Nerven mit meinem Rumgefrage!

Petri Niko


----------



## Ansgar (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*

Moinsen,

wuerde das alles nicht verkomplizieren. 

Kannst auf Tuna fischen was Du willst, finden ist die halbe Miete.

Ob Du Wobbler nimmst oder klassische Lures oder Metal spoons oder aufgeriggte Koederfische oder was auch immer - geht alles...
Ne, 3 Knoten ist zu langsam - mindestens 5, mit Lures eher schneller (6-8)

Bezgl Lure - da wuerde ich kein Blei vorschalten, ausserdem kannst Du nen deep diver nehmen 30+, das reicht...

Teaser / Daisy Chain kann man nehmen - muss nicht sein. Bei den klassischen Versendern gibt es die fertig zu kaufen. Muss auch kein 5m Fluorocarbon sein?
Und nen geschleppten Autoreifen? Weiss nicht...

Fuer Amberjack kannste zumindestens hier gut deep jiggen (viel besser als "Hornhechte" schleppen (nehme an, Du meinst Garfish - ist nicht direkt ein Hornhecht. Die kauft man sich beim Fischer, by the way), Zahnbrasse keine Ahnung. 500gr auf der Hauptschnur?? Alter Schwede... Das macht aber keinen Spass mehr??

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Fuer Amberjack kannste zumindestens hier gut deep jiggen (viel besser als "Hornhechte" schleppen (nehme an, Du meinst Garfish - ist nicht direkt ein Hornhecht. Die kauft man sich beim Fischer, by the way), Zahnbrasse keine Ahnung. 500gr auf der Hauptschnur?? Alter Schwede... Das macht aber keinen Spass mehr??
> 
> Cheers
> Ansgar


 
Hallo
mit dem Blei auf der Schnur ist meiner Meinung nach die einzige Möglichkeit ( ohne Downrigger) vernünftig auf 20 - 30 Meter zu kommen . Die Hornhechte oder auch Garfische#c beisen auf fast alle kleinen Oberfächenköder oder Miniwobbler beim Schleppen . Natürlich kannst du die auch kaufen aber dann sind die schon sehr tot .:c
gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Ansgar (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleppköder für little Tunnies und Albacore Tuna*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du die auch kaufen aber dann sind die schon sehr tot .:c
> gruß Andreas#h#h#h



Das ist ja auch gut so, denn mit lebenden Koederfischen will ich ja auch nicht angeln. 

Und mit toten (wenn man sie richtig aufriggt) geht das genauso gut, gerade beim trollen. 

Und Boot anhalten und lebende Koederfische rumschwimmen lassen ist sowieso absolut nicht mein Ding. 
Lobe mir halt das gute Trolling mit den Lures die bisschen Action machen hinter dem Boot und ich schoen oben auf der Flybridge am gucken was so abgeht ...

Atb, A


----------

